# hover text = "κείμενο κατάδειξης" (αναδυόμενο κείμενο, κρυφή επεξήγηση)



## kapa18 (Jun 24, 2009)

Έχω καταλάβει τι είναι. Γνωρίζετε αν υπάρχει κάποια στάνταρ απόδοση γι' αυτό;


----------



## stathis (Jun 24, 2009)

Φοβάμαι πως όχι.
Για να μην το πεις "κείμενο που εμφανίζεται με κατάδειξη", μια αρκετά ελεύθερη απόδοση θα ήταν "κρυφό κείμενο".


----------



## Palavra (Jun 24, 2009)

Αυτό είναι ίδιο με το floating text; Γιατί αν ναι, η Μικρομαλακή σε μια σελίδα της το λέει αιωρούμενο κείμενο.


----------



## daeman (Jun 24, 2009)

Φοβάμαι πως η Μικρομαλακή, τουλάχιστον στη σελίδα που παραπέμπει η Παλάβρα, δείχνει μπερδεμένη ή αναποφάσιστη: στον τίτλο το λέει _αιωρούμενο κείμενο_ (μια κυριολεκτική απόδοση), ενώ στο κείμενο το αναφέρει ως _κινητό κείμενο_· αν και το _αιωρούμενο κείμενο_ δεν είναι καθόλου άσχημη επιλογή.
Το πιο σωστό είναι το _κείμενο που εμφανίζεται με κατάδειξη_ που όμως σωστά δεν προτείνει (αλλά εύστοχα δείχνει πρακτικά) ο Στάθης, γιατί είναι πολύ μακρύ και επεξηγηματικό. Το _κρυφό κείμενο_ είναι καλή απόδοση, αλλά έχει το μειονέκτημα ότι αυτός ο όρος καλύπτει κάτι άλλο, το κρυφό κείμενο στο Word: Μορφή->Γραμματοσειρά->Κρυφό Κείμενο (τελευταίο checkbox στην ενότητα Εφέ). 
Επειδή αυτά τα hover text περιέχουν συνήθως επεξηγήσεις σχετικές με το αντικείμενο όπου ενσωματώνονται και εμφανίζονται προαιρετικά μόνο με την κατάδειξη, θα πρότεινα τον όρο _(προαιρετική) επεξήγηση_ ή _(προαιρετικό) επεξηγηματικό πλαίσιο._ Το (προαιρετικό) _προαιρετικό_ ;) μπορεί κάλλιστα να αντικατασταθεί από το _αιωρούμενο_.
Μέχρι να βρεθεί καλύτερη ιδέα, βέβαια...


----------



## Zazula (Jun 24, 2009)

Τι λέτε για το *καταδεικνυόμενα εμφανιζόμενο κείμενο* (αφού εμφανίζεται με το mouse over); Κατά τ' άλλα είναι περισσότερο σωστό το «αιωρούμενο κείμενο» για το hover text, παρά για το floating text (που 'ναι πιο πολύ «περιπλανώμενο κείμενο», όπως φαίνεται εδώ: http://www.textspace.net/floating_text/) — το δε «επιπλέον» (ουδ. τού _επιπλέων_) δεν κάνει λόγω του ομόγραφου ποσοτικού επιρρήματος (και σε θέση ονόματος).

Άλλα συνώνυμα για το _αιωρούμενο_: μετέωρο, μετεωριζόμενο, επικρεμάμενο, περιιπτάμενο.


----------



## stathis (Jun 24, 2009)

Και δεν το λέμε "κρυφή επεξήγηση", να συνδυάσουμε the best of both worlds; :)
Από την άλλη, το hover text δεν αφορά μόνο επεξηγήσεις. Για παράδειγμα, χρησιμοποιείται σε ιντερνετικές συζητήσεις για ταινίες, όταν πρόκειται να αναφερθεί κάποιο spoiler.


----------



## daeman (Jun 24, 2009)

Επειδή μένω κοντά στα Μετέωρα και το επικρεμάμενο κάπως μου έκατσε, δεν αντιστέκομαι στον πειρασμό της πάσας του Ζαζ:
_Σήμερον επικρεμάται επί της του γραφήματος φέτας, το μετέωρον τούτο κείμενον..._
Ζαζούλειοι Ψαλμοί ιβ', στχ. 136-137, από τους προσφάτως ανακαλυφθέντες εις τον μέχρι πρότινος μυθικόν της Λεξιλογίας τόπον ψηφιακούς παπύρους (Ορθόδοξος Αρχαιολογική Επιθεώρησις, τ. 6, Ιούνιος 2431)


----------



## nickel (Jun 24, 2009)

Καλημέρα. Περαστικός είμαι, αλλά να ρίξω κι εγώ μερικές σκέψεις.

Ναι, δεν είναι πάντα επεξήγηση. Ας μείνει το text κείμενο.
Το hover δεν μπορεί να μεταφραστεί με «αιωρούμενο» ή συνώνυμο γιατί δεν αναφέρεται στο text το hover (δεν είναι hovering text, είναι το πέρασμα του δείκτη του ποντικιού).
Για να μην πούμε «κρυφό» και πάμε στο hidden, μπορούμε να πούμε κάτι άλλο; Το _υποκρυπτόμενο κείμενο_ με πηγαίνει στο subtext, αλλά το ίδιο πράγμα είναι κατά κάποιον τρόπο. Εναλλακτικά, _υπόκρυφο κείμενο_. Απλώς δεν λέμε με ποιον τρόπο βγαίνει στην επιφάνεια (*_ποντικοευαίσθητο_).


----------



## daeman (Jun 24, 2009)

stathis said:


> Και δεν το λέμε "κρυφή επεξήγηση", να συνδυάσουμε the best of both worlds; :)
> Από την άλλη, το hover text δεν αφορά μόνο επεξηγήσεις. Για παράδειγμα, χρησιμοποιείται σε ιντερνετικές συζητήσεις για ταινίες, όταν πρόκειται να αναφερθεί κάποιο spoiler.


 
Πολύ σωστά, αλλά έτσι θα έπρεπε να καλύψουμε όλες τις χρήσεις του και δεν ξέρω αν αξίζει τον κόπο (λέει ο τεμπέλης μέσα μου). Την επεξήγηση την πρότεινα και για άλλο λόγο: επειδή η Μικρομαλακή ονομάζει σε όλο τον Όφι επεξηγήσεις τα σχετικά αυτόματα σχήματα (τα συννεφάκια, κοινώς) στη γραμμή εργαλείων σχεδίασης (για το 2003 και πριν) ή στην αντίστοιχη ribbon (ταινία; ) στον Όφι 2007.
Και ναι, καλή και σύντομη η πρόταση του Στάθη!


----------



## stathis (Jun 24, 2009)

Σε λίγο θα το πούμε και _ποντικογενές κείμενο_...

Λίγο σοβαρότερα:


nickel said:


> Το hover δεν μπορεί να μεταφραστεί με «αιωρούμενο» ή συνώνυμο γιατί δεν αναφέρεται στο text το hover (δεν είναι hovering, είναι το πέρασμα του δείκτη του ποντικιού).


Χμμ, ήθελα να το πω κι εγώ αυτό, αλλά μετά διάβασα το εξής στο λινκ που έδωσε η Kapa18:
Hover text appears and "hovers" as the user mouses over an item in a graph or map.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 24, 2009)

stathis said:


> Σε λίγο θα το πούμε και _ποντικογενές κείμενο_...


Γιατί όχι «ποντικοδεικτούμενο»; :)


----------



## nickel (Jun 24, 2009)

@stathis:
Ναι, αλλά ο όρος προήλθε από το «On Hover Text» ή το «Hover box».

http://bloggerstop.net/2009/05/add-tooltip-on-hover-text-to-your.html
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mouseover
hover mouseover

Η διαδικασία είναι το _onMouseover_ (κατά τη διέλευση του ποντικιού, κατά Microsoft).


----------



## daeman (Jun 24, 2009)

Διαβάτη εσύ περαστικέ,
κάτσε να πιείς έναν καφέ,
σου έχουμε και cookies (όχι ψηφιακά )!

Το text να παραμείνει κείμενο, αλλά η χρήση του ίσως τελικά είναι επεξηγηματική ή παρενθετική, ακόμη και στο παράδειγμα που αναφέρει ο Στάθης, αφού κι εκεί επεξηγεί κάποια πράγματα και αν θέλει ο αναγνώστης τα διαβάζει. Για το hover πιθανολογώ ότι είναι ακούσια (απρόσεκτη) ή στην καλύτερη περίπτωση εσκεμμένη αμφισημία: αυτός που το βάφτισε δεν είχε ερωτική σχέση με τη γλώσσα (κάτι συνηθισμένο σε τέτοια θέματα) και το είπε χωρίς καν να του περάσει απ' το μυαλό το σκεπτικό σου, ή κι αν του πέρασε το αγνόησε (Έλα, μωρέ, ποιος θα το καταλάβει; ή Τι hover και hovering τώρα, και τα δυο τα καλύπτω, δεν βαριέσαι, να τελειώνουμε...). Για το _υπόκρυφο_ και το _υποκρυπτόμενο_, εγώ δεν θα είχα αντίρρηση, αλλά φοβάμαι μήπως η πιάτσα τα σνομπάρει και ξέρω πως την πιάτσα πάντα τη σέβεσαι.
Επεξηγηματικό πλαίσιο κειμένου, ίσως; Αλλά και πάλι έτσι σφάζουμε το hover.  Αν και πιο παραστατικό θα ήταν smiley που να ξύνει με απορία το κεφάλι του, να κλείσω έτσι το μήνυμα...


----------



## nickel (Jun 24, 2009)

Την πιάτσα τη σέβομαι γιατί σ' αυτήν ανήκω πρώτα απ' όλα. Αλλά, ανάμεσα στο να φοράμε το καπέλο του «ορολόγου» και να μπαίνουμε στα παπούτσια στη θέση του ανθρώπου της πιάτσας, καταντήσαμε διχασμένες προσωπικότητες.

Από τις επεξηγηματικές αποδόσεις που επιχειρούμε με ενδιαφέρει περισσότερο ότι το κείμενο (η εξήγηση — γιατί να μη λέμε «εξήγηση» όταν είναι εξήγηση; ) δεν φαίνεται κανονικά (κι αυτή είναι η ομορφιά του). Είναι _διακριτικό_ κείμενο. Υπόκρυφο. Τα «επεξηγηματικό» και «αιωρούμενο» δίνουν λανθασμένη εικόνα.


Στο τέλος, θα κάτσω και για φαγητό έτσι που πάμε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 24, 2009)

Να μπλέξω λίγο ακόμη τα πράγματα θυμίζοντας ότι και οι «συμβουλές εργαλείων» (τα tool tips) που εμφανίζονται όταν δείχνουμε πάνω στα κουμπάκια ανήκουν στην ίδια συνομοταξία...
Και γενικότερα, επειδή χρησιμοποιήθηκαν από διάφορους προγραμματιστές για διάφορους σκοπούς και με διάφορες διασυνδετικές υλοποιήσεις, η πιάτσα χρησιμοποιεί πολλούς όρους για το ίδιο ουσιαστικά εργαλείο.

Όταν απελπιστουμε και αρχίσουμε τις λεξιπλασίες, να μην ξεχάσω το *κείμενο ποντικοπορείας*. 
Και προφανώς, βρήκα την ευκαιρία και τούδωκα και κατάλαβε στα χόβερκραφττεξτ.


----------



## daeman (Jun 24, 2009)

nickel said:


> Την πιάτσα τη σέβομαι γιατί σ' αυτήν ανήκω πρώτα απ' όλα. Αλλά, ανάμεσα στο να φοράμε το καπέλο του «ορολόγου» και να μπαίνουμε στα παπούτσια στη θέση του ανθρώπου της πιάτσας, καταντήσαμε διχασμένες προσωπικότητες.
> Από τις επεξηγηματικές αποδόσεις που επιχειρούμε με ενδιαφέρει περισσότερο ότι το κείμενο (η εξήγηση — γιατί να μη λέμε «εξήγηση» όταν είναι εξήγηση; ) δεν φαίνεται κανονικά (κι αυτή είναι η ομορφιά του). Είναι _διακριτικό_ κείμενο. Υπόκρυφο. Τα «επεξηγηματικό» και «αιωρούμενο» δίνουν λανθασμένη εικόνα.
> Στο τέλος, θα κάτσω και για φαγητό έτσι που πάμε.


 
Και τριχασμένες θα έλεγα· για να μην ξεχνάμε και τις γκριζολαδιές μας. (Αλήθεια, για εκείνο το αίτημα, καταλήξαμε σε κάποιο χρώμα
Αν κατάλαβα καλά, προτείνεις την _εξήγηση_ αντί για το _επεξηγηματικό κείμενο_;
Το _διακριτικό_ στον όρο δεν θα το προτιμούσα, αφού το hover text δεν εμφανίζεται καθόλου, παρά μόνο κατά το πέρασμα  του πόντικα από πάνω του· μου φαίνεται καλύτερο το _υπόκρυφο_. Για τα _επεξηγηματικό_ και _αιωρούμενο_ διαφωνώ ότι δίνουν λανθασμένη εικόνα· το ένα εξηγεί τη χρησιμότητα και το άλλο τον τρόπο εμφάνισής του, άσχετα αν πρέπει να περιλαμβάνονται στον όρο ή όχι.
Τα tooltips που αναφέρει ο Δρ7χ είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο πράγμα, αφού και αυτά εξηγούν το "εργαλείο" και εμφανίζονται με το ίδιο έναυσμα και με την ίδια μορφή. Κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη, κακώς αποδόθηκαν κυριολεκτικά ως _συμβουλές εργαλείων_ και κππ έχει δίκιο ο Δρ για το πώς έγινε αυτό.
Για να βρούμε άκρη (καθώς η Κάπα18 μάλλον θα μας βαρέθηκε και δεν βλέπω πιθανό να ετοιμάζει φαγητό), συγκεντρώνω τις λέξεις και ιδέες που έπεσαν μέχρι στιγμής στο τραπέζι, κατά σειρά εμφάνισης:

κείμενο που εμφανίζεται με κατάδειξη
κρυφό κείμενο
αιωρούμενο κείμενο
επεξήγηση 
(προαιρετικό) επεξηγηματικό πλαίσιο
επεξηγηματικό κείμενο
καταδεικνυόμενα εμφανιζόμενο κείμενο 
κρυφή επεξήγηση
υποκρυπτόμενο κείμενο 
υπόκρυφο κείμενο
εξήγηση
συμβουλή

ελπίζω να μην ξέχασα κάποια, μήπως καταλήξουμε κάπου χρησιμοποιώντας απόρριψη, σύνθεση, εις άτοπο απαγωγή, ή ό,τι άλλο κατεβάσει η κούτρα μας, πριν η Κάπα18 αρχίσει να ρίχνει αλάτι κάτω από τις καρέκλες μας. Ξεκουμπιστάμος συντόμως, ισπανιστί...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 24, 2009)

daeman said:


> ...συγκεντρώνω τις λέξεις και ιδέες που έπεσαν μέχρι στιγμής στο τραπέζι, κατά σειρά εμφάνισης:
> 
> κείμενο που εμφανίζεται με κατάδειξη
> κρυφό κείμενο
> ...



Να προσθέσω δύο ακόμη επίθετα που έχουν ήδη χρησιμοποιηθεί για παρεμφερείς λειτουργίες: το «αναδυόμενος» (pop-up menu, τα μενού που εμφανίζονται όταν *πατάμε *με το δεξιό πλήκτρο του ποντικιού --η ίδια δουλειά γίνεται, αλλά με πάτημα) και το «(ανα)πτυσσόμενος» (για τα μενού που είναι ρυθμισμένα να ανοίγουν όταν περνάει ο πάνω τους ο δείκτης του ποντικιού (π.χ. τα «πλευρικά (ανα)πτυσσόμενα μενού» σε δευτερεύουσες επιλογές).


----------



## nickel (Jun 24, 2009)

Κάποια στιγμή είχα σκεφτεί να προτείνω και τη λύση του «αναδυόμενου κειμένου». Δείχνει ότι είναι κρυμμένο υπόκρυφο και τσουπ εμφανίζεται.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 24, 2009)

Υπάρχουν και (λίγες) δοκιμές με «αναδυόμενη επεξήγηση» και «αναδυόμενο πλαίσιο κειμένου»...


----------



## daeman (Jun 24, 2009)

Μετά απ' όλα αυτά, επιτρέψτε μου μια συνδυαστική λογοκλοπή πρόταση: _αναδυόμενη επεξήγηση_
με το σκεπτικό ότι έτσι αποδίδεται μια χαρά το hover, αλλά και η χρησιμότητα του text ως επεξήγησης (που ξεροκέφαλα ίσως επιμένω να μπει στον όρο). Το κείμενο το πετσοκόβω με τη λογική ότι το υπονοεί η επεξήγηση, αφού κείμενο θα είναι (στη συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των εμφανίσεών του), αλλά μπορεί και άστοχα να μπήκα στα παπούτσια φόρεσα την ποδιά του χασάπη.
Μα τι γίνεται σήμερα (γιατί άλλοτε τι γινόταν;) όλοι με προλαβαίνετε; Μόλις είδα το αποπάνω του Δρ7χ, αλλά τουλάχιστον άρχισα να χρησιμοποιώ το Preview Post. 
Και το _αναδυόμενο πλαίσιο κειμένου_ ή και σκέτο _αναδυόμενο κείμενο_, βεβαίως.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 24, 2009)

αναδυόμενο κείμενο = pop-up text

edit: τώρα είδα ότι έχει αναφερθεί το pop-up


----------



## kapa18 (Jun 24, 2009)

Προσωπικά ψηφίζω την κρυφή επεξήγηση. Από κει και πέρα περιμένω και το πόρισμά σας.


----------



## nickel (Jun 24, 2009)

Αφού hover text = pop-up text, θα έχουμε ήσυχο το κεφάλι μας με το «*αναδυόμενο κείμενο*» (_εναλλακτικά: αναδυόμενη επεξήγηση_, _αναδυόμενο πλαίσιο κειμένου_). Αυτά επειδή βιάζεσαι. Αλλιώς, θα γίνει αίτηση στα αρμόδια όργανα και θα περιμένεις (αν και υπάρχει το... _αναφυόμενο επιλογολόγιο_, που σημαίνει... you won't be holding your breath).


----------



## Zazula (Jun 24, 2009)

1. H Microsoft δίνει* hover = κατάδειξη*, κι έχει κατεβατά ολόκληρα σχετικά με την _κατάδειξη_: http://www.microsoft.com/language/en/us/search.mspx?sString=hover&langID=el-gr.

2. Το εμφανιζόμενο κείμενο σ' ένα mouseover δεν είναι αποκλειστικά επεξηγηματικό, μπορεί κάλλιστα να είναι σχόλιο ή πληροφορία ή μεταδεδομένα.

3. Το να καταλήξει η Κ18 (που ρωτά εδώ) σε μια απόδοση για τη δική της συγκεκριμένη χρήση, δεν σημαίνει ότι εμείς δεν πρέπει να βρούμε και τη βέλτιστη απόδοση γι' αυτό που πραγματικά αντιπροσωπεύει η έννοια του hover text: πρόκειται για ένα καταδεικνυόμενα εμφανιζόμενο κείμενο (κι εσείς όπως θέλετε πείτε το, τελικά).


----------



## nickel (Jun 24, 2009)

«Καταδεικτικά» τουλάχιστον;


----------



## nickel (Jun 24, 2009)

Μπορούμε να παντρέψουμε το _καταδεικτικά αναδεικνυόμενο κείμενο_ σε _καταναδεικνυόμενο κείμενο_;

Όλα αυτά με χαμογελάκια.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 24, 2009)

ΟΚ, σίγουρα καλύτερο το «καταδεικτικά» (για να μη λες μετά πως είμαι ακατάδεικτος! ).

Αλλά, προς Θεού, άλλο πράμα το pop-up: Το pop-up item παραμένει ως νέο παράθυρο (μέχρι να το κλείσει κάποιος), ενώ το hover item εξαφανίζεται όταν αποχωρήσει από πάνω του ο ποντικαράς.


----------



## daeman (Jun 24, 2009)

Με όλα αυτά τα κύματα που περάσαμε το hover text, μέχρι και _καταναγκαστικά υπεραναδεικνυόμενο ζήτημα _θα το χαρακτήριζα... 

Άντε, καλά, τι θα λέγατε για _καταδεικτικά αναδυόμενο κείμενο;_
παρά τις αντιρρήσεις για το pop-up, αφού τούτο εδώ πράγματι αναδύεται (και καταδύεται) διακριτικά με μια ομαλή κίνηση, ενώ το pop-up πετάγεται εμφανίζεται ξαφνικά, μόλις δεξικλικάρεις και μένει εκεί μπάστακας (sticky?) μέχρι να κλικάρεις αλλού.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 24, 2009)

Υπάρχει κι ένα ακόμη κριτήριο που αποδεικνύει ότι hover text ≠ αναδυόμενο κείμενο (pop-up text):

Έστω ότι έχουμε ενεργό έναν pop-up blocker. Αυτός δεν θα επιτρέψει να εμφανιστούν pop-up windows, αλλά ωστόσο δεν θα αναχαιτίζει τα hover texts (π.χ. στον browser).


----------



## nickel (Jun 26, 2009)

Λόγω φόρτου δεν προλάβαινα να συνεχίσω τη συζήτηση, αλλά δεν το ξέχασα. Λοιπόν, αν θέλουμε ορολογία και αν θεωρήσουμε ότι είναι δόκιμος όρος η «κατάδειξη», τότε θα το πούμε «*κείμενο κατάδειξης*». Δηλαδή δεν χρειάζονται πολλά πολλά. Σύντομο και αδιαφανές το αγγλικό (τόσο που κι αυτοί να το παρερμηνεύουν), σύντομο και αδιαφανές και το ελληνικό. Για να το εξηγήσεις σωστά έτσι που να το καταλάβει κι αυτός που δεν ξέρει τι θα πει «κατάδειξη» (ένας απ’ αυτούς ήμουν κι εγώ), πρέπει να γίνεις φλύαρος.

Είπα στην Κατερίνα ότι, αφού βιάζεται, έχει ήσυχο το κεφάλι της με το «αναδυόμενο κείμενο». Συγγνώμη που βιάστηκα και έβαλα μόνο αυτό στον τίτλο. Οι τίτλοι αλλάζουν (τον άλλαξα). Γιατί θα μπορεί να έχει ήσυχο το κεφάλι της η Κατερίνα; Επειδή ελπίζω ότι θα μπορεί να το χειριστεί σωστά. Όπως και την «κρυφή επεξήγηση». Υπάρχουν όροι που κυκλοφορούν χρόνια και δεν έχουμε καταλήξει σε μία κοινή απόδοση. Εδώ μαθαίνουμε ότι οι _μαύρες τρύπες_ είναι και _μελανές οπές_ και _μαύρες οπές_ (μην επιχειρηματολογήσετε ότι είναι, ωστόσο, το ίδιο πράγμα — μπορώ να βρω και άλλα παραδείγματα, ακολουθεί αμέσως αμέσως ένα). Σημασία έχει τι κείμενο έχεις και πώς θα χειριστείς τη γλώσσα για να πετύχεις ροή και κατανόηση. Πώς λες, Ζαζ, ότι δεν είναι σωστό το _αναδυόμενο κείμενο_; Επειδή το λέει η Microsoft για το pop-up; Ωστόσο, οι άλλοι ορολόγοι αυτό το θέλουν _αναφυόμενο_. Οπότε μια χαρά πάει το _αναδυόμενο_ για το hover text. Αναδύεται όταν στέκεται εκεί το ποντίκι, καταδύεται όταν φεύγει. Και, τέλος πάντων, ας μπλοκάρεις τα «_ανεπιθύμητα_ αναδυόμενα πλαίσια» με τους pop-up blockers.

Πέρα, πάντως, από την πλάκα: Δεν έχουμε τη δυνατότητα να επιβάλουμε όρους (δεν την έχουν ούτε καν οι αρμόδιοι ορολόγοι). Οπότε, ας μην αντιδρούμε σε κάποιες χαλαρές αποδόσεις που, παρά τη χαλαρότητά τους, με το σωστό χειρισμό μπορούν τελικά να πετύχουν την επικοινωνία και την κατανόηση καλύτερα από έναν ακριβή αλλά «ξένο» ακόμη όρο. Και, οπωσδήποτε, ξέρουμε ότι αύριο μπορεί εσύ να υποστηρίζεις αυτά που υποστηρίζω εγώ εδώ, και εγώ τα αντίθετα. :)


----------



## Zazula (Jun 26, 2009)

nickel said:


> Και, οπωσδήποτε, ξέρουμε ότι αύριο μπορεί εσύ να υποστηρίζεις αυτά που υποστηρίζω εγώ εδώ, και εγώ τα αντίθετα. :)


Χεχε, το κλειδί στην ανωτέρω (ορθότατη) παρατήρηση είναι πως σε καμία περίπτωση δεν θα υποστηρίζουμε το ίδιο!


----------



## Zazula (Jun 16, 2012)

Από το Ορόγραμμα 103:
.
*Το ρήμα hover στην πληροφορική*
.
Ύστερα από ερώτημα του μέλους *Μενέλαου Φωλλίδη *για το ρήμα *hover *της 〈πληροφορικής〉 και την απόδοση της εντολής *hover to call *εξετάστηκαν οι ακόλουθοι όροι και ορισμοί από το γλωσσάριο της Microsoft:
.


*hover selection *
*επιλογή με κατάδειξη*
|A selection technique designed to optimize selection and activation of an object. Selection is initiated when the user moves the pointer over the object for a length of time that is longer than a time-out.
*hover rectangle *
*ορθογώνιο* *κατάδειξης*
|The specified area around a control that activates the display of a tooltip when the mouse pauses on it..
Στο γλωσσάριο της Microsoft, το ουσιαστικό *hover *έχει αποδοθεί με τον ελληνικό όρο *κατάδειξη*. Φυσικά, η λογική της είναι ότι αφού το ποντίκι κινεί έναν *δείκτη *(*pointer*) στην οθόνη, όπου πάει και μείνει αρκετά ο δείκτης αυτός (δηλ. το βέλος του ποντικιού) το μέρος αυτό το *καταδεικνύει**.*
.
Το βέλος του ποντικιού, όμως, δεν *καταδεικνύει*, αλλά απλώς *δείχνει *(*δεικνύει*) και το ουσιαστικό είναι *δείξη*. Ο ορισμός του *καταδεικνύω *π.χ. στο Λεξικό της Κοινής Νεοελληνικής (ΛΚΝ) είναι:*καταδεικνύω *[kataδiknío] *-ομαι *P αόρ. _κατέδειξα _και (σπάν.) _κατάδειξα, _απαρέμφ. _καταδείξει, _παθ. αόρ. _καταδείχτηκα _και _καταδείχθηκα, _απαρέμφ. _καταδειχτεί _και _καταδειχθεί _: κάνω απόλυτα σαφές, αποδεικνύω κτ.: _Mε στοιχεία θα καταδείξω την ορθότητα των επιχειρημάτων μου. Kαταδεικνύεται η ανάγκη συσπειρώσεως όλων των δυνάμεων. _[λόγ. < αρχ. _καταδείκνυμι _`ανακαλύπτω και γνωστοποιώ΄ σημδ. γαλλ. démontrer (μεταπλ. κατά το _δείκνυμι _> _δεικνύω_)]​Ο ορισμός της *δείξης *δεν υπάρχει στο ΛΚΝ. Υπάρχει όμως στο Μείζον (Φυτράκης):*δείξη *(η) ουσ. (Κ δείξις, -εως) το να δείχνει κάποιος κάτι, δείξιμο​.
Το ρήμα *hover*, όμως, σημαίνει: μετακινώ το βέλος του ποντικιού (τον *δείκτη*) πάνω στην οθόνη _και _*δείχνω *_το σημείο που θέλω παραμένοντας πάνω από αυτό ωσότου αυτό επιλεγεί_*. *Αν αγνοήσουμε την μετακίνηση αυτή και μείνουμε στο χαρακτηριστικό της *δείξης *και *παραμονής*, κατάλληλο ελληνικό ρήμα θα ήταν το *υπερδεικνύω *και ουσιαστικό *υπέρδειξη *(το *υπερ*- με οποιαδήποτε έννοια κι αν το θεωρήσεις, δηλαδή είτε με την έννοια του "*πάνω από*" είτε με την έννοια "*παραπάνω*" / "*περισσότερο*" και τα δυο μας κάνουν: και *πάνω από *το αντικείμενο της επιλογής μας και *παραπάνω χρόνο *παραμονής).
.
Με άλλα λόγια:
– Σύμφωνα με την Microsoft:
*hover to call **-> **κατάδειξε για να καλέσεις *ή (με ουσιαστικά) *κλήση με κατάδειξη*
– Σύμφωνα με την πρόταση που υιοθέτησε το ΓΕΣΥ:
*hover to call -> **υπέρδειξε για να καλέσεις**, **υπέρδειξε για να κάνεις κλήση *ή (με ουσιαστικά) *κλήση με υπέρδειξη *ή *υπέρδειξη για κλήση*
.
Σημειωτέον ότι επειδή σήμερα δεν χρησιμοποιείται ρήμα *υπερδεικνύω *δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να δημιουργηθεί καμία αμφισημία με την υιοθέτησή του.
.
Η πρόταση του ΓΕΣΥ, λοιπόν, είναι:

*hover *(ρήμα) -> *υπερδεικνύω*
*hovering *(γερούνδιο, ουσιαστικό) -> *υπέρδειξη*
*hover *(ουσιαστικό) -> *υπέρδειξη*


----------

